# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خلطات لتفتيح و نقاء الوجه

## الوسادة

*خلطات لتبيض البشرة

لبياض البشرة الدهنية والعادية :
المقادير :
3 ملاعق دقيق – ملعقتين حليب طازج – عصير ليمون واحدة 
الطريقة :
تخلط المقادير مع بعضها البعض وتوضع على الوجة وتترك لمدة 20 دقيقة . ( يومياً )


لتبيض البشره وصفائها لجميع انواع البشرات :

المقادير :
ملعقة فكس – ملعقة فازلين – ملعقه ليمون – ملعقه نشا – ملعقة طحينة – ملعقة عسل 
– 3 ملاعق زيت الزيتون.


الطريقة : 
تخلط المقادير مع بعضها البعض حتى تتجانس وتترك في مكان بارد تستعمل يومياً بوضعها على الوجه 
لمدة 15 - 20 دقيقة مع ملاحظة ابعادها عن منطقة العينين .


قناع لبياض البشرة في 3 اسابيع بـــــــــس

وهى عبارة عن

3 ملاعق متوسطه بابونج

3 نخالة دقيق

1 خميرة بيرة

1 عسل نحل

1 زبادى

1 = ملعقه واحده

تترك على الوجه ربع ساعه كقناع

بعد كذا

تدهنى وجهك بعصير ليمونه وملعقة جلسرين


كل أنواع البشرة، كالدهنية والجافة والعادية.

وهذه بعض الوصفات الطبيعية لتبييض البشرة: ـ

لتبييض البشرة والتخلص من البقع

المكونات :
• ثلاث حبات لوز.
• بيضة واحدة.
• ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون.

التحضير
يقشر اللوز، وينقع في الماء، ثم يطحن لصنع عجينة، ويضاف للعجينة عصير الليمون بعد خلطه ببياض البيضة.
توضع طبقة من العجينة على مكان البقع، ثم تشطف بعد 15 دقيقة بماء فاتر، ثم ماء بارد.
يكرر ذلك يوميا.


لتبييض الوجه

يجب تنظيف الوجه والرقبة جيدا بالماء الفاتر وماء الورد 
وتجفيفه جيدا قبل القيام بعمل القناع.

أولا) قناع دقيق اللوز الناعم

المكونات
• ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من دقيق اللوز الناعم.
• خمس ملاعق كبيرة من لبن دافئ.

التحضير
تخلط المكونات إلى أن تتكون عجينة قابلة للفرد، 
ويتم فردها على الوجه والرقبة لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تزال بالماء الفاتر.





ثانيا ) قناع زهر البيلسان

المكونات : ــ
• ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من منقوع زهر البيلسان (يمكن الحصول على المنقوع باستخدام قبضة من الزهور مع ربع لتر ماء مغلي)

الطريقة : ــ
• يصفى المنقوع ويؤخذ منه ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة تضاف إلى ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من دقيق اللوز إلى أن تتكون عجينة قابلة للفرد.. يتم فردها على بشرة الوجه. 
ويمكن إزالة هذا القناع باستخدام مغلي زهور البيلسان الدافئة ثم غسل الوجه بالماء الفاتر وتجفيفة.





ثالثا ) قناع الزبادي والخيار

المكونات 
• ملعقتين كبيرتين من الزبادي.
• ثمرة خيار متوسطة الحجم.


التحضير
• يقشر الخيار، ويهرس جيدا، ويخلط باللبن الزبادي. 
ويستخدم في دهان بشرة الوجه، ثم يشطف الوجه بعد عشرين
دقيقة بالماء الدافئ ثم الماء البارد.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]يسلمو على الموضوع 
ومشكورة جهودك

بس بتعرفي انا بآمن كتير انه الغذاء الحقيق للبشرة هو من الداخل

يعني هيك رأيي وبتمنى تتقبليه :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة هـ الخلطة يمكن نستفيد  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## &روان&

*شكرا الك
ومنكم نستفيد*

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

shurn...m3lomat mufedeh jdn

----------

